# 3870x2 2x4-pin pcie stromkabel



## OMD (10. Februar 2008)

hallo, 

ich habe gestern meine 3870x2 per post bekommen. aber leider gibs nen kleines problem da ich noch nen älters netzteil hab was keine speziellen kabel hat für PCIe. bei der graka waren 2 adapter 2x3pin (Poweradapter für PCI-Express nennt cyberport die). die graka hat aber noch nen anschluss drauf mit 8pins wo ich immer diesen pcie adapter drauf hab mit 6pins. und nach dem ich das handbuch studiert hab krieg ich erst durch die 2 extra pins das overdrive feature freigeschaltet. 

wisst ihr wo ich so ein adapter kriege?

gruß OMD


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2008)

2x6 Pin reichen, die beiden Masse Leitungen brauchst nur wenn du Overdrive nutzen willst.


----------



## OMD (10. Februar 2008)

also hier steht "for enhanced performance with overdrive, a supply witz one 2x3-pin and one 2x4 pcie power connector is required"

siehe hier 



im ati control center find ich nicht den overdrive button


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2008)

Liegt daran das du keinen 2x4 Pin Stecker hast, den gibts nämlich erst damit


----------



## CrSt3r (11. Februar 2008)

Overdrive ist eh nicht zwingend notwendig.
Ist ja nur zum automatischen Übertakten. 

Das geht aber auch ohne 2x4-PciE mit ATITool oder RivaTuner, wenn ich mich noch Recht entsinne.


----------



## OMD (11. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Liegt daran das du keinen 2x4 Pin Stecker hast, den gibts nämlich erst damit




wo soll es denn mit geben? in der verpackung waren zwei 2x3pin adapter. und eigentlich sollte es doch nen 2x4 adapter zu kaufen geben. hab bis jetzt einen bei ebay gesehen für 17 oder so und das is nen bissel heftig.

die dinger sollte es doch wo anders auch noch geben.




CrSt3r schrieb:


> Overdrive ist eh nicht zwingend notwendig.
> Ist ja nur zum automatischen Übertakten.
> 
> Das geht aber auch ohne 2x4-PciE mit ATITool oder RivaTuner, wenn ich mich noch Recht entsinne.



ja du hast recht aber glaube damit taktet sie sich doch auch automatisch im 2d betrieb runter was ich eigentlich ganz nett finde. weil ich jetzt im windows betrieb/ idle ~62°c was ich eigentlich zu viel finde

gruß omd


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2008)

Also da das nur Masse ist und nur die beiden verbunden werden müssten, könnte ich dir sagen, wie mans hinpfuschen könnte, tue ich aber nicht, da du dabei u.U. was kaputt machen könntest...


----------

